

Apple becomes the most valuable company of all time - nsns
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19325913

======
bcherry
Adjusting for inflation[1], MSFT at the peak in 1999 would be worth over $800B
today (AAPL hit $623B today).

[1]: <http://www.westegg.com/inflation/>

~~~
bunderbunder
$856 bn, to be precise. Meaning Apple will have to appreciate by an additional
~38% before it actually takes the record.

------
danso
Not adjusted for inflation

